# Berry picking



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Anyone liking berry picking and what do you get in your area.

These are called Saskatoons in Canada.  They grow on bushes in huge clumps and make great pies. What are they called in the U.S.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

Blackberries ,  and raspberries grow wild locally here. We often pick them on our walks...


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Wild rasperries have a super taste.


----------



## jet (Aug 6, 2019)

wild strawberries,blackberries,and raspberries


----------



## Gemma (Aug 6, 2019)

They are called Juneberries where I live.  We have them too.  Also wild blackberries, raspberries, blueberries, huckleberries and elderberries.  All make excellent pies or jams.


----------



## JimW (Aug 6, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Anyone liking berry picking and what do you get in your area.
> 
> These are called Saskatoons in Canada.  They grow on bushes in huge clumps and make great pies. What are they called in the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 74012



We call them "Theissen" berries here. They're very tatsy!

Interesting that they are part of the apple family.

http://saskatoonberryinstitute.org/saskatoons/


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2019)

I forgot about the elderberries, and the gooseberries


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Had lots of wild berries for the picking by my house before I moved.  ... mostly blackberries.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Had lots of wild berries for the picking by my house before I moved.  ... mostly blackberries.


Bonnie...would you call "dewberries" blackberries?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Bonnie...would you call "dewberries" blackberries?



Somewhat different ... dewberries hug the ground and are maybe larger berries.  Blackberry bushes  grow tall.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 6, 2019)

Bonnie...thanks for cluing me in.  I've never seen blackberries around here, but we have lots of "dewberries"!  We live 
in the base of the Hill Country - not far from Washington County.  Guess they don't like to grow in this area much. Up north we had 
both blackberries and black raspberries, which were our favorite berry.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

The blackberries needed  to be weeded and thinned out every so many years.* .. they became a thicket of vines if left alone too long.
I lived out in Harris Cty.,  along a drainage ditch at the end of a dead end road  .... kinda country living.  

* All of which will be history soon as it's county easement, and they are in the process of clearing out and widening bayou ditches for the new flood plan.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 6, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> The blackberries needed  to be weeded and thinned out every so many years.* .. they became a thicket of vines if left alone too long.
> I lived out in Harris Cty.,  along a drainage ditch at the end of a dead end road  .... kinda country living.
> 
> * All of which will be history soon as it's county easement, and they are in the process of clearing out and widening bayou ditches for the new flood plan.


So you live in Harris County now? If you live north or northwest you're not too far from us...we are in the Tomball area.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 6, 2019)

I love to pick berries. Wild strawberries, sweet, huge high bush blackberries, huckleberries. I also grow raspberries at the lake house. Are currants considered part of the berry family? I grow red and black ones. Oh, wild Oregon grapes grow here also, make wonderful jelly. Oops, apologies for including things not on op list, I was enjoying the moment.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2019)

I heard they are also called service berries.

I'm making tarts today the easy way.  I bought the frozen tart pastry.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2019)

Twenty years ago, in Florida, we would pick fresh strawberries. It was on a dirt road off of a Main Street. Don’t go there now...it’s a shopping plaza...


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't think I've seen them before.  My aunt used to have huge berry bushes when I was a kid.  I think they were raspberries.  I'm quite fond of berries; blueberries, blackberries, strawberries and raspberries.  They are really good for you.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2019)

I like eating berries better than picking them.  When I was very young I remember picking blackberries for my father, and he enjoyed them with milk or cream and sugar. On camping trips in different areas, we've picked wild strawberries, raspberries, cranberries, blueberries, blackberries, huckleberries, etc.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2019)

Here's the tarts.  I'm serving them with whipped cream.

The recipe is a bit on the sweet side.  I will cut back on the sugar next batch.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like eating berries better than picking them.  When I was very young I remember picking blackberries for my father, and he enjoyed them with milk or cream and sugar. On camping trips in different areas, we've picked wild strawberries, raspberries, cranberries, blueberries, blackberries, huckleberries, etc.


How about hazelnuts?  They are great if you can get them before the squirrels.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2019)

Oh my!!  That looks so tasty Camper!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 6, 2019)

Growing up we had blueberries,blackberries, and elderberries that we picked. We attached a string to an old can and put it around our necks. I liked picking blackberries better then the blueberries because the can filled quicker.My Beagle loved blackberries and would eat the ones on the lower part of the bushes. He knew just how to grab them without touching the thorns.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 11, 2019)

I have always called them service berries..  Although they look a lot like blueberries, I understand they are more closely related to apples than to blueberries.


----------

